# Manual trans tip



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have never seen this but maybe you guys have .Having to take my muncie out five times in two years prompted me to look for easier ways one of them was cutting the tip off the inspection plate so the starter does not need to come off to remove it see the photo, saved me unwanted hassle and why did they design it that way anyway? Any thoughts? Thanks Sal


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

good tip for when that time (clutch replacement) comes for me.


----------

